# 2013 Roubaix only available in compact crank?



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Am I missing something or is the US Specialized site only showing the Roubaix (and Tarmac?) available with compact cranks? No standard crank? Or can you order it? 

On another note, I actually like where on the Tarmac they are offering a "mid-compact" option of a 52-36. Personally, I'm plenty happy with a 50t as long as I have an 11t but I digress. I find it annoying that Shimano does not offer a 36t or 38t for their 110bcd cranks.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Roubaix is only compact 50-34 110 BCD
Tarmac is available in mid compact (52-36 110 BCD) and standard (53-39 130 BCD) but it seems only in S-Works.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

shimano has a 36T front chainring for on 110BCD.

You have to look to the cyclocross lineup.

Product

Product


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

scottma said:


> Roubaix is only compact 50-34 110 BCD
> Tarmac is available in mid compact (52-36 110 BCD) and standard (53-39 130 BCD) but it seems only in S-Works.


Is it me or does this strike anyone as a little unusual ? 
I am supposed to drop 3K+ on a bike that only comes with a compact crank and the crank manufacturer only offers the 34t as the "approved" ring for their shifting performance ?

Hmm.... :skep:


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

tednugent said:


> shimano has a 36T front chainring for on 110BCD.
> 
> You have to look to the cyclocross lineup.
> 
> ...


Ahh ! 

Second link opened blank but the first link shows promise!

Ted, am I reading that right where it says:
Chain: Supre Narrow HG for 10-speed　
Compatibility: (CN-6701)

So this would match up with the regular Ultegra 6700 road group?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Ahh !
> 
> Second link opened blank but the first link shows promise!
> 
> ...


the CX-70 is Ultegra-based.

Not sure if the 36T chain ring works properly with the 50T chain ring or not. --- that's way out of my level of expertise.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

The 36T inner ring is used on the 46T/36T CX-70 (Ultegraish) and CX-50 (105ish) cranks as well as the 52T/36T "midcompact" cranks Shimano, FSA, SRAM. All are 110 BCD. I would think a 50T with a 36T midcompact inner would work fine.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Is it me or does this strike anyone as a little unusual ?
> I am supposed to drop 3K+ on a bike that only comes with a compact crank and the crank manufacturer only offers the 34t as the "approved" ring for their shifting performance ?
> 
> Hmm.... :skep:


Since the pins/ ramps that 'assist' in front shifting are located on the inside of the outer ring, most any inner ring that's BCD compatible will work fine. The chain essentially drops onto it.

That aside, considering that gearing is generally tailored to a riders fitness/ terrain, it's not unusual for mismatches to occur and the LBS/ customer come to an agreement on how to address it. 

If there's a bike you're interested in, ask the LBS for a price including swapping to another crank and/ or cassette, but make sure you know your requirements based on the above criteria rather than preconceived notions.


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

@Scott, they do generally work fine enough. What's annoying though is this; my current bike, CAAD10 Ultegra w/FSA SLK-Light compact crank, 50/34. Mine is a 2012. Link shows 2013 bikes but the crank is the same. The chainrings are all alloy. I wanted to get a 36t FSA chainring in alloy, not black to match. Looked all over, couldn't find any. I contacted FSA directly and was told not only did they not make any 36t in alloy, but that the 50t chainring was only matched/rated to be combined with the 34t. The 36t that they do make are only matched/rated to work with a 52t. The Rep said I could use the 36t with the 50t but the performance would not be as sharp. I do run a chain catcher and I still occasionally get what the Rep termed as "idling" where the chain drops from the 50t onto the 36t but doesn't engage. A slow back & forth pedal usually drops it in but it's hardly the kind of thing you want to do in a fast group ride...... I don't pretend to understand the mechanics of how it works since none of the inner rings I've ever used have ever been ramped and/or pinned. It's all on the big chainring.... I just hate the 16t drop from the 50 to the 34. 50/36 with an 11-28 gives me all the range I need here in lumpy Connecticut. I've actually run SRAM Force in the past with 50/38 and that ratio is even better but I have to be in shape to not miss the low gear or two.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I used to live in CT in the Litchfield hills area (New Milford). Back then I had an old bike with a 52-42F and 12-24R. I was younger and stronger then. I'd fail miserably now with those gears LOL. I ride a compact gearing bike now and dont mind the 50-34. The 34-28 really helps on the hills. Shimano 50-36 may work better than FSA, but I really dont know.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Mid-Compact*

Not sure if these will fit the Ultegra FC-6750 crank, or not.

I've heard good things about the shifting.

http://shop.praxis-works.com/52-36-Blk-Slvr-110BCD-5236-0002.htm

I know their DA Mid-Compact FC-7950 kit will not fit the Ultegra crank (or so they state).

http://shop.praxis-works.com/Compact-DA7950-Sets-D7950KIT.htm


----------

